
Show HN: The Slice – Curated list of tools and resources to grow you product - zallman
http://theslice.co
======
gitowiec
I read all past issues from the archives. And I liked it very much. But I'm
not going to subscribe it because I'm stuck with such emails in my gmail, with
6000 of them.

